# Weddings and baptisms



## Cosmas1

Hi everyone,

In a recent posting I noticed that orthophron said that «we don’t say «Χρονια πολλά» in weddings and we don’t say it in baptism rites or parties either.»  

What would we say at these occassions?

The only thing that comes to mind is that at baptims you might say «Να σος ζήσει»? Is this correct?

What about weddings?  Would you say «Συγχαρητήρια» or «Να ζήσετε»?

Thank you.

Cosmas1


----------



## artion

Προσωπικά λέω "Συγχαρητήρια" και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. "Να σας ζήσει" (για παιδιά) είναι ένα απομεινάρι άλλων εποχών όπου υπήρχε υψηλή παιδική θνησιμότητα. Σήμερα ακούγεται ανόητο. Στους γάμους συνήθως λένε "να ζήσετε" αλλά και αυτό ακούγεται λίγο άκομψο σήμερα.


----------



## winegrower

Maybe there are regional things involved but, where I live, we wish quite easily: "να σας ζήσουν" with reference not only to baptisms but to weddings also. The "συγχαρητήρια" line is the most correct but in my opinion also the most impersonal and cold!
Also there's the famous: "πάντα άξιος!" for the best man!


----------



## BrendaP

Regarding "να σας ζήσει" I was surprised to hear that it's in reference to the survival of the child.  I understood it to mean "May he live for you," in the sense of devoting his life to taking care of his parents, and that for "survive" a different verb would be used (επιζώ). hmmm


----------



## winegrower

BrendaP said:


> Regarding "να σας ζήσει" I was surprised to hear that it's in reference to the survival of the child. I understood it to mean "May he live for you," in the sense of devoting his life to taking care of his parents, and that for "survive" a different verb would be used (επιζώ). hmmm


 
 Well, I think it is something in between, I mean it is a wish for long life but not exactly for survival of kids and, on the other hand, I don't believe it implies taking care of parents or anybody else for that matter!


----------



## BrendaP

There's nothing simple about the Greek language . I haven't been to many baptisms here in Canada, but the phrase is certainly used and not considered old-fashioned or outdated...or stupid!  Thanks for your help, Winegrower.


----------



## Akritas

artion said:


> Προσωπικά λέω "Συγχαρητήρια" και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. "Να σας ζήσει" (για παιδιά) είναι ένα απομεινάρι άλλων εποχών όπου υπήρχε υψηλή παιδική θνησιμότητα. Σήμερα ακούγεται ανόητο. Στους γάμους συνήθως λένε "να ζήσετε" αλλά και αυτό ακούγεται λίγο άκομψο σήμερα.


 

I believe that it is a bit extreme (to say the least) calling 'να σας ζήσει' ανόητο. It may be a remnant of an era when child mortality was high but i suppose so is possibly 'χρόνια πολλά'. Furthermore, let's not forget that a language evolves and changes, therefore we shouldn't stick to the literal meaning of a word/phrase but to the way it is used.


----------



## danoisedelacobra

The most common is να σας ζήσει, where σας it's δοτική ηθική and not χαριστική - ie. it means that the parents are the ones who will get positive feelings about the kid growing older succesfully, and not that they will benefit from the kid (I will not risk translating the dative terminology for purposes of good taste)

The phrase is neither offensive nor obsolete


----------

